# Oral on wife



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

So, tonight was a rare occasion that I get to "attempt" to go down on my wife. Mind you she's had other go down on her (other women)with me there and she has enjoyed the experience. Anyway, here I am inbetween her legs using my tounge and fingers. She has "communicated" with me in the past that I use my fingers while going down on her. So I am rubbing the rough nub in her vag while I'm using my tounge on her clit. And immediately when I start she kinda protests but I said I really want to do this. So here I am going down trying my best and all she is doing is b!tching about my technique. So I tell get to tell me (guide me) on how to do it. She just complains and tells me I'm making her feel like she has to pee. Finally after 5 or so minutes I quit and I have her go down on me. She's going down on me (her skills are not that great either) but I'm good. She then tells me after a few minutes she needs to go pee. Fine.... Anyway I give up on sex with her and I ask her what I was doing wrong. She tells me I needed to put my fingers in deeper!?

I am convinced my wife is just plain vanilla and I'm rocky road 

I'd like to leave but I'm stubborn....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I could be wrong but perhaps the pee sensation was related to squirting and she was not familiar with the sensation.

If you press your fingers the other way, back wall of the vagina and towards the tail bone, that might be not pleasurable to her. 

Although it does sound like it's something she doesn't enjoy all that much. Does she act the same way about the rest of sex?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I know it's hard, but you both need to keep a sense of humor about this.

Having a bladder the size of a peanut, I myself have interrupted sex many times to go pee. I usually go before we have sex but sometimes things just happen... But I HATE it when I have a hot flash in the middle of sex because I am momentarily off skin to skin contact! Now I just say...hot flash and roll over or move away until I go back to normal, which isn't long thank goodness!

Think light hearted and fun....Use an Italian accent...
"I gonna keys you like a diss... And den like a diss... And den I putta my finga inna heeeer and do DISS!"


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> So, tonight was a rare occasion that I get to "attempt" to go down on my wife. Mind you she's had other go down on her (other women)with me there and she has enjoyed the experience. Anyway, here I am inbetween her legs using my tounge and fingers. She has "communicated" with me in the past that I use my fingers while going down on her. So I am rubbing the rough nub in her vag while I'm using my tounge on her clit. And immediately when I start she kinda protests but I said I really want to do this. So here I am going down trying my best and all she is doing is b!tching about my technique. So I tell get to tell me (guide me) on how to do it. She just complains and tells me I'm making her feel like she has to pee. Finally after 5 or so minutes I quit and I have her go down on me. She's going down on me (her skills are not that great either) but I'm good. She then tells me after a few minutes she needs to go pee. Fine.... Anyway I give up on sex with her and I ask her what I was doing wrong. She tells me I needed to put my fingers in deeper!?
> 
> I am convinced my wife is just plain vanilla and I'm rocky road
> 
> ...


Don't do the finger for a while. You may be putting pressure on the bladder and it can be uncomfortable. Focus on the clitoris and get her to orgasm. Find a stroke or technique that works, and stay with it, not changing the pase or pressure, until her orgasm builds up and explodes.

A finger inside can be used for penetration, if she likes it. I wouldn't be trying to hook the finger finding the G spot, cause it sounds like this is what's making her call it all off.

Start from there and you can add more to it later.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Instead of using your finger, place the flat of your tongue against her clitoris and then start humming the _Flight of the Bumble Bee_. She'll laugh and orgasm at the same time.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Instead of using your finger, place the flat of your tongue against her clitoris and then start humming the _Flight of the Bumble Bee_. She'll laugh and orgasm at the same time.


Just make sure she pees first! Cause laughing wile orgasming ...oops! 

"Honey, you didn't do your Kagels today did you?"


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

Was she excited before you went down? It's hard to get into it when the guy starts 'cold'.

Flat tongue, not pointed.

Other than that, she needs to tell you what she likes, that's on her! If she doesn't really know, maybe just try several different things briefly and she can say yay or nay, just as an exploratory mission, without the pressure that she orgasm.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

pink_lady said:


> Was she excited before you went down? It's hard to get into it when the guy starts 'cold'.
> 
> Flat tongue, not pointed.
> 
> Other than that, she needs to tell you what she likes, that's on her! If she doesn't really know, maybe just try several different things briefly and she can say yay or nay, just as an exploratory mission, without the pressure that she orgasm.


She needs to help you adjust to what she likes over the next dozen or so tries, and you need to keep your confidence and work with her to figure it out.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Just make sure she pees first! Cause laughing wile orgasming ...oops!


Yeah...that would be awkward....


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

It sounds like you two need a total paradigm shift. ENJOY listening to what the other asks for. Get involved in the conversation and ask questions. That's the beginning of things getting really cool. And if she has to pee? Drink up!


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

LoveLonely said:


> It sounds like you two need a total paradigm shift. ENJOY listening to what the other asks for. Get involved in the conversation and ask questions. That's the beginning of things getting really cool. And if she has to pee? Drink up!


Eek, that was going well until the last two words.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Don't do the finger for a while. You may be putting pressure on the bladder and it can be uncomfortable. Focus on the clitoris and get her to orgasm. Find a stroke or technique that works, and stay with it, not changing the pase or pressure, until her orgasm builds up and explodes.
> 
> A finger inside can be used for penetration, if she likes it. I wouldn't be trying to hook the finger finding the G spot, cause it sounds like this is what's making her call it all off.
> 
> Start from there and you can add more to it later.


Yeah, I learned early on that finger insertion is not pleasurable for my W. Forget looking for her G spot--might as well be looking for the Philosopher's Stone. External oral and manual stimulation have worked just fine.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I don't know how you can say she's plain vanilla when she lets another woman go down on her while your there.

There's a lot of people on the forum that know what vanilla is and your not one of them friend. Just saying.


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

go deeper with the fingers...Im wondering if your close to her urethra opening instead of g-spot (hence the feeling she needs to pee)...go about half way up to the top wall, 2 fingers and flat tongue with the clit...its magic. You'll know if you hit the g-spot..she'll come right off the bed. :smthumbup:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Philat said:


> Yeah, I learned early on that finger insertion is not pleasurable for my W. Forget looking for her G spot--might as well be looking for the Philosopher's Stone. External oral and manual stimulation have worked just fine.


On some of them it's not a physical thing, just mentally they don't want the fingers in there and it distracts them.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

loopy lu said:


> go deeper with the fingers...Im wondering if your close to her urethra opening instead of g-spot (hence the feeling she needs to pee)...go about half way up to the top wall, 2 fingers and flat tongue with the clit...its magic. You'll know if you hit the g-spot..she'll come right off the bed. :smthumbup:


Yes the G spot is a wonder for sure. You only need to go a little past knuckle deep and use the "come hither" motion and you will have her just where you want her...............


----------

